# Snake Avoidance?



## Iowa Farmer

What do any of you know about Snake Avoidance Clinics? I'm taking my dogs to one in a few weeks. They use the real thing I guess. Forgive my ignorance, but I really didn't think they used real live Rattle Snakes. Apparently they de-fang them the day of the clinic. In all it takes about 5 minutes.

What do any of you know about this.

Any thoughts?


----------



## skyball

Every clinic I've looked into has a handler with "safe" snakes. They are designed to teach the dog not only how to safely avoid snakes, but to alert you of their presence as well.

They are worth the money if you run into them a lot. Snakes are rare to me up here, but I know they exist out west.


----------



## raineyriver

I have on several occasions in florida had one of my pointers bitten by a rattlesnake or a water moccasin, I don't know why everyone isn't aware of this but i keep a cattle prod (electric shock divise for moving cattle and loading cattle) in the truck at all times when im hunting. If one of my dogs gets bit i shock the area on either side of the bite one good shock, and the dogs is generally fine within 10 minutes and ready to hunt the next day. Im dead serious about this and haved saved four dogs from a terrible sickness and maybe death. 1 dog 2 times. I had a Visla that got bit right on the neck and was not breathing at the time when i shocked her, well she was fine in about 10 minutes but she did sweel for a day or too.
Dale R Willard


----------



## wemlaw

The electric shock causes the complex toxin chemicals to breakdown. I've never done it, but thought that this was common knowledge. A spark plug wire from an engine can be used to deliver a similar shock in an emergency. I don't know if a dog shock collar would be enough, but that is my plan if ever needed. The trick is high voltage and of course, low amperage.


----------



## Bobm

Is this for real. Has it ever been tested by any vets? I would really like to know the science behind it. It would be a great thing to know if its not a joke!


----------



## IAHunter

Iowa Farmer...where did you take your dog for this Snake Avoidance? You live just north of me, wondering if it is a short trip or out of state travel. Right now my german shorthair loves garter snakes and I want to break her of that. E collar never on when she finds one.

IAHunter


----------



## sandbagger

Snake toxin is a protien that is short 2 electrons. It will react with other atoms,ie. flesh. Adding 2 changes it into a harmless protien. You can use a stun gun too, it is easier to carry. Place it across the bite,use it, and then rotate it 90 degrees and do it again. Remember you are shocking the dog, watch out.Dog may react, restrain it first.


----------



## buckseye

Will a shock work on humans too, sounds like it should.


----------



## sandbagger

Yes it will. A lot of snake bites contain no venom. The snake has control of it's venom. Size does not matter. A little one can give you enough to kill you.


----------



## montana_farm_boy

The treatment of rattle snake bites by a high voltage electric shock has never been shown to be effective. Research has been conducted into these techniques, and none of the experiments have shown electric shock to have any significant effect on reducing the effects of the venom. If you do a search on google of this topic you will find many articles posted by doctors, veterinarians, and outdoor enthusiasts warning you about this potentially dangerous wise tale. Most snake bites are dry bites in which no venom has been injected. Therefore we often attribute success to electric shock treatment when there simply was no venom injected by the snake. There is no evidence to show that electric shock will decrease the effects of the venom. What electric shock will do is reduce you ability to get yourself help by possibly incapacitating the victim of the bite. I hope that anyone who reads this form will not consider this a viable alternative to proper treatment of the snake bite.


----------



## raineyriver

I have read all the recent scientific data on electric shock for venomous snake bites in dogs, and it all says it don't work......... I belong to a group at yahoo called [email protected] and I was even accused of "spreading superstitious advice" and was told that this " is a way to get dogs or humans killed or maimed for life".

*Why then does shock treatment work for me and my dogs?*

My year old shorthair Ace got bit last week, not sure what kind of viper it was but Im pretty sure it was in the cottonmouth family and he sure started swelling fast around the injection area (lower jaw on left side).

I was one hour from my home where my cattle prod is, and I photo- graphed the events there after just before shock and the next 24 hours.

Sure seems like this helped my dog 100% to a speedy recovery.

I sure would love to post a couple of these pictures, and hear what you all say or think about this issue.
Has anyone else ever had a similar experience ? one way or the other???
Dale R Willard
[email protected]


----------



## Sasha and Abby

raineyriver said:


> *Why then does shock treatment work for me and my dogs?*


Because the animal was not given a dose of venom...

Please do not try this parlor trick. It is base in myth and DOES NOT WORK!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## raineyriver

Did you hear what I said.........I have photos
why not judge after you see them
and like I have said before it has worked and still
works for me........
and
In the past before I new about shock treatment for snake bite
I lost 2 dogs to snakes....Its going on 12 years now and I have not lost one dog to a snake....not even close .......8 times with six different dogs
you can't just say they all of them were not invenomated.
you just cant say it doesn't work with out taking a look and see for your self.

Question ? Has anybody ever known a dog to die after a snake bite , that was also shocked within a short period of time

And I do thank you for your response, and welcome more
I am just trying to get to the bottom of this thing.
Thanks
Dale


----------



## raineyriver

Did you hear what I said.........I have photos
why not judge after you see them
and like I have said before it has worked and still
works for me........
and
In the past before I knew about shock treatment for snake bite
I lost 2 dogs to snakes....Its going on 12 years now and I have not lost one dog to a snake....not even close ... 6 different dogs 8 different snake bites
you can't just say that all of them were not invenomated.
you just cant say it doesn't work with out taking a closer look and see for your self.

Question ? Has anybody ever known a dog to die after a snake bite , that was also shocked within a short period of time

And I do thank you for your response, and welcome more
I am just trying to get to the bottom of this thing.
Thanks
Dale


----------

